# ارجو من سيادتكم عناوين وارقام الشركات العاملة فى مجال التعدين او المناجم والفلزات



## محتار قوي (2 فبراير 2008)

ارجو من سيادتكم عناوين وارقام الشركات العاملة فى مجال التعدين او المناجم والفلزات ( اللحديد النحاس الألومنيوم ) فى مصر ولكم جزيل الشكر:80:


----------



## محتار قوي (4 فبراير 2008)

مفيش ولا رد فين الردود يا جماعة لو سمحتم


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (9 فبراير 2008)

*عناوين وارقام الشركات العاملة فى مجال المعادن فى مصر*

عناوين وارقام الشركات العاملة فى مجال المعادن فى مصر ( منقول للإفادة)

الشركة العربية لأنابيـب البـترول (سوميد)
العنـوان : 431 طــريق الجيش - لوران- الاسكندرية . تلكس : 54018 Sumed Un
تليفون: 5824138 -5824139- 5821579
فاكس: 5838397
ص . ب : 158 السراى/الاسكندرية


شركة الحفر المصرية
العنوان: الكيـلو 5.17 طريق السويس الصحراوى
تليفون:24062222-24062348- 24062349
فاكس : 24063200
ص . ب : 8071 مساكن مديـنة نـصر :11371


شركة المشروعات البترولية والاستشارات الفنية (بتروچت)
العنوان: شارع جوزيـــف تيــتو بالهايكستـب - مصر الجديدة - القاهرة
تليفون : 26230740 - 26226999
فاكس : 26230808 - 26230788
ص . ب : 2048 الحرية - هليوبوليس

الشركة الهندسية للصناعـات البترولية والكيماوية (إنبى)
العنوان : 1 (أ) شــارع أحمد الزمر - المنطقة الثامنة- مدينة نصر - القاهرة
تليفون : 22748001 - 22762200
فاكس : 22744981 - 22759768
ص .ب: 2521 الحرية - هليـوبوليس - القاهــرة
المبنى الملحق : قطعة رقم 4 بلوك "أ" تقاطع شارع النبوى المهندس مع شارع حب الدين - حى السفارات - مدينة نصر


شركة خدمات البترول الجوية
العنوان : 5 شارع الدكتور البطراوى- المنطقة الأولى- مدينة نصر - القاهرة
تليفون : 24032182 - 24032186
فاكس : 24024449


شركة غاز مصر
العنوان:كورنيش النيل - وراق العرب - امبابة - الجيزة
تليفون : 5406079 - 5403570
فاكـس : 5408882
ص.ب : 1438


الشركة المصرية للغازات الطبيعية (جاسكو)
العنـوان : شــارع التســعين - مــخرج 12 مـن الطريق الدائرى - اتجاه المعادى السويس- القاهرة الجديدة
ص.ب : 115 الاندلس
تليفون :26171510 -26171511 -26171512
فاكس : 26171514- 26171519

الشركة المصرية لتوزيع الغاز الطبيعى للمدن (تاون جاس)
العنوان : جزيرة محمد -كورنيش النيل - وراق العرب- امبابة - الجيزة
تليفون: 5405587-5409554
فاكس : 5400117-5409549


شركة الغـاز الطبيعـى للسـيارات (كارجاس)
العنوان : مربع312 شارع اللواء محمد ابراهيم الشيخ- ألماظة - مصر الجديدة
تليفون : 24152318-22913464- 22917237
فاكـس : 22913228
ص.ب : 8145


الشركة المصرية الدولية لتكنولوجيا الغاز (غازتك)
العنـوان : 6 شارع 288 متفرع من شارع الجزائر- المعـادى الجديدة - القاهرة
تليفون : 25203535 -25203636-25203434
فاكس : 25203737


شركة صافى مصر لتكنولوجيا الغاز الطبيعى المضغوط
العنوان: 8 شارع 9 -المنطقة الثامنة - مساكن مصر للتعمير - مدينة نصر - القاهرة
تليفون وفاكس: 22667329
المصنع : مدينة العبور - المنطقة الصناعية الحرة

شركة الشرق الأوسط لتكرير البترول (ميدور)
العنوان : 22 شارع البادية متفرع من شارع العروبة- مصر الجديدة - الـقـاهـرة
تليفون : 24195501 -24195502
فاكس : 24145934 - 24145936
ص.ب : 11361


شركة الشرق الأوسط للصهاريج وخطوط أنابيب البترول (ميدتاب)
العنـوان : 22 شارع البادية متفرع من شارع العروبة-مصر الجديدة - الـقـاهـرة
تليفون : 24195501- 24195502
فاكس: 24403247
ص.ب :2202- الحرية - هليوبوليس


شركة الأسكندرية للمنتجات البترولية المتخصصة (آسبك)
العنوان : شارع السد العالى - طريق مرغم-الاسكندرية
تليفون : 4403989 - 4417556
فاكس : 4404347
ص.ب : 3 المكس - اسكندرية

شركة اسكندرية للصيانة البترولية (بترومنت)
العنوان : شارع السد العالى - طريق الملاحات - المكس- الاسكندرية
تليفون : 4440930
فاكس : 4440931
ص.ب: 21221/8
مكتب القاهرة : 11/12 شارع مصطفى رفعت - مساكن شيراتون - مدينة نصر
تليفون : 22682354 - 22682376 -22682374


شركة سيدى كرير للبتروكيماويات (سيدبك)
العنوان : الكيلو 36 طريق الاسكندرية القاهرة/ الصحراوى- أرض النهضة / العامرية
تليفون :4770132-4770141-4770144
فاكـس : 4770126
ص.ب : 743
مكتب القاهرة : 12 شارع أبو العلاء المعرى - الموازى لشارع الحجاز - ناصية شارع كعب بن مالك- الدور السادس - مصر الجديدة
تليفون : 26243663
فاكس : 26243670


شركة الخدمات البترولية للسلامة والبيئة (بتروسيف)
العنوان :21 شارع فلسطين - الشطر الرابع - المعــادى الجديدة - القاهرة
تليفون : 27024910- 27024874
فاكـس : 25185630


شركة مصرلتصنيع البترول (موبكو)
العنـوان : شارع صلاح نسيم (السويس)- (مقر شركة النصر للبترول )
تليفون :3223541 -3223542
فاكس : 3223530 - 3223537

الشركة المصرية للخدمات البترولية (ابيسكو)
العنـوان : شارع غرب الاســتاد البحرى - مدينـة نصر- الحى السادس- الـقاهرة
تليفون : 24041292- 24041290-24041291
فاكس : 24041294 ص.ب : 17 مدينة نصر


شركة مصر للصيانة (صان مصر)
العنـوان : شارع غرب الاستاد البحرى - مدينـة نصر- الحى السادس- الـقاهرة
تليفون: 24049554-24020332- 24049291
فاكس : 24049284-24049294


شـركة الاسكندرية للزيوت المعدنية (أموك)
العنوان : شارع السد العالى - وادى القمر - المكس- الاسكندرية
تليفون : 4443254-4443255-4404177
فاكــس : 4443251 - 4443253


شركة الاسكندرية للاضافات البترولية (أكبا)
العنوان : شارع السد العالى - طريق مرغم - وادى القمر-الاسكندرية
تليفون : 4402065 -4447346 -4405100 - 4402069
فاكـس : 4446783 - 4446783
مقر القاهرة :33 شارع 269 - المعادى الجديدة - القاهرة
تليفون : 27544662-27544663
فاكس : 27544664

الشركة المصرية لنقل وتوصيل الغاز (بوتاجاسكو)
العــنوان : 3 شـارع أنور المفتى- المتفرع من شارع عباس العقاد - مـدينة نـصر - القاهرة
تليفون : 22603471 - 22603410
فاكـس : 22603440 - 22603292



الشركة المصرية لصيانة الأجهـزة (صيانكو)
العنوان : الحى التاسع امتداد شارع أحمد الزمر - أمام سوق السيارات- مدينة نصر - القاهرة
تليفون :2879002-2879003
فاكـس : 2879004


شركة الاسكندرية الوطنية للتكرير والبتروكيماويات (أنربك)
العنوان : شارع السد العالى - طريق مرغم - وادى القمر- الاسكندرية
تليفون: 4402128 -4414591 -4414592
فاكس : 4446785
ص.ب : 1002 - المنشية


شركة خدمات البترول البحرية
العنوان : شارع أنـور المفتى - عمارات بنك الإسكـان والتعمير - عباس العقاد - مدينة نصر- القاهرة
تليفون : 24054809- 24054821 -24054802
فاكـس : 24054803- 24054815

شركة الخدمات التجارية البترولية (بتروتريد)
العنـوان : 1شارع أنور المـفـتى - عـمارات بنك الإسكان والتعمير - عـباس العقاد - مـدينة نصر-القاهرة
تليفون: 22601297 -22601179 - 22601197
فاكــس : 22601307- 22601206


الشركة المتحدة لمشتقات الغاز
العنــوان: 55 شارع 18 - المعادى - القاهرة
تليـفون : 27684500 - 27684541
فاكس : 27514790 - 27514791


الشركة العالمية لصناعة المواسير(ايبك)
عنـوان المقـرالرئيسى : 104 ش الحجاز - مصر الجديدة - القاهرة
تليفون : 26446711 - 26446712
فاكس : 26446710
المصانع : الكيلو 14 طريق بورسعيد / دمياط
تليفون:3580579 -3580581 - 3580582- 3580583
فاكس: 3580578


الشركة المصرية للغاز الطبيعى المسال
المقر المؤقت :2 شارع بورسعيد- دجلة - المعادى - القاهرة
تليفون: 27515075-27515080-27515081
فاكـس : 27515079 - 27684483

الشركة المصرية لتشغيل مشروعات إسالة الغاز الطبيعى
المقر المؤقت :2 شارع بور سعيد - دجلة - المعادى - القاهرة
تليفون: 23802443- 23802478 -23802481
فاكس : 27515079-27684486


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (9 فبراير 2008)

شركة البحيرة لإسالة الغاز الطبيعى
المقر المؤقت :2 شارع بورسعيد- دجلة - المعادى - القاهرة
تليفون : 23802443 - 23802478
فاكس : 27515079


شركة إدكو لإسالة الغاز الطبيعى
المقر المؤقت : 2شارع بورسعيد-دجلة-المعادى- القاهرة
تليفون : 23802443-23802478
فاكس : 27515079


شركة ميدجاس اليونانية
العنــوان: 209 ميدان كيفيسياس ، 15124 ماروسى -أثينا - اليونان
تليفون : 115-302106141106 +
فاكس : 302106140372 + 
بريد الكترونى:medgas @ medgas.gr



الشركة المصرية للصمامات (إيفاكو)
العنــوان: شارع المؤرخ محمد رفعت - النزهة - مصر الجديدة - القاهرة
تليـفـون : 26223515- 26224255
فاكس : 26223544

شركة الشرق الأوسط لتشغيل وصيانة الصناعات الهيدروكربونية (ميدوم)
العنــوان: المنطقة الحرة - العـــامرية - طــريق الـبرج-الأسكندرية
تليفـون : 4486919 - 4485569
فاكس : 4486387
مبنى مجمع البترول - طـريق اسـكندرية القاهرة الصحراوى الكيلو 19.5
تليفون : 2020544
فاكس : 2020259
مقر القاهرة : 1أ عمارات النور - الدور الثالث - إمتداد عباس العقاد- مدينة نصر-القاهرة
تليفون : 24144949
فاكس : 24140033


الشركة الإقليمية لنقل تكنولوجيا الغاز والزيت (روجتك)
المقرالمؤقت: شارع المخيم الدائم - مدينة نصر- القاهرة
تليـفون: 24032148
فاكس: 22633373


الشركة العربية لخطوط النفط والغاز (التيوب)
المقر المؤقت : 46 شارع كفر عبده رشدى- الأسكندرية
تليـفـون : 5234206- 5234207
فاكس: 5424483 - 5469543


الشركة العربية السعودية لزيوت التشحيم (بترولوب)
العنـوان : 52 شارع لبنان - المهنـدســين - الجـيزة
تليفون: 3350200
فاكس : 3361101

الشركة السورية المصرية للخدمات النفطية (سبيسكو)
المقر الدائم : شارع عبد المنعم رياض-غرب الملكى-دمشق -سوريا
تليفون وفاكس: 0096311/3737534 
المقر بالقاهرة : 1 شارع البرامكة - الدور الرابع - الحى السابع - مدينة نصر-القاهرة
تليفون :24071341 فاكس: 24023434


شركة إمارات مصر
المقر المؤقت :برج سراى المعادى -كورنيش النيل - بجوار مستشفى السلام الدولى -القاهرة
تليـفـون : 25280800 - 8 خطوط
فاكس: 25280700


الشركة المصرية للخدمات الرياضية للعاملين بقطاع البترول (بتروسبورت)
المقر الرئيسى:التجمع الخامس - مركز المدينة -قطعة 171
تليفون : 9200955-9200966-9200977-9200988-0121716258-0106553687
فاكس : 9200933-0122230688

الشركة المتحدة للاستثمار (تام أويل)
العنوان : 35 شارع عبد الله ابن طاهر - متفرع من شارع أحمد فخرى - مدينة نصر -القاهرة
تليفون: 22732089-22732085 -22732086
فاكس : 2732087 - 2732088


شركة فجر المصرية للغاز الطبيعى
العنوان : مبنى الهلال الأحمر - امتداد عبد الرازق السنهورى- متفرع من مكرم عبيد - مدينة نصر -القاهرة
تليـفـون : 22703201- 22706264
فاكس : 2734433


شركة فجر الأردنية المصرية لنقل وتوريد الغاز الطبيعى
المقر المؤقت : مبنى الهلال الأحمـر - امتداد عبد الرازق السنهورى - متفرع من مكرم عبيد - مدينة نصر
تليـفـون :22703201-22703918
فاكس : 22734433
المقر الدائم : 14 شارع علال الفاسى الشميسانى - عمان - الأردن
تليفـون: 5681799 - 5681699/009626
فاكـس : 5681622 ص . ب : 941984 عمان
ص . ب : 11194 الأردن

الشركة المصرية لإنتاج الألكيل بنزين الخطى (إيلاب)
العنوان :الكيلو 19 مجمع البترول - طريق الأسكندرية القاهرة الصحراوى
تليـفـون : 2021937-2020262
فاكس: 2021938
مكتب القاهرة : 1أ عمارات النور - طريق النصر - مدينة نصر - القاهرة
تليفون : 0103406682 -24140301-24144949
فاكس : 0103402577 - 0103403577


شركة ثروة للبترول
العنوان:2 شارع الحجاز - روكسى - مصر الجديدة- القاهرة
تليفون : 24509556-24562456-24562490-24562329
فـاكـس : 24510052-22596313


شركة سينو ثروة للحفر
العنـوان : 274 شـارع الشـويفات متــفرع مــن شارع 90 - التجمع الخامس - القاهرة الجديدة - بجوار جاسكو
تليفون:26175741 - 26175742 - 26175743
فـاكـس : 26175745- 26185330


شركة الخدمات البيئية والبترولية
العنوان: عـمارة 2م - مربــع 1166- شــارع الشهيد سيد زكريا -خلف شيراتون هليوبوليس -القاهرة
تليفون:22685999- 22685888
فـاكـس : 22681900
الاسكندرية : برج العرب تليفون: 4591584

الشركة العالمية لتصنيع المعدات البترولية "ميجاتون"
العنــوان: 18 شارع الحرية - مصر الجديدة - الدور الرابع - شقة 17
تليفون : 26909067- 0129200915
فاكس : 26909065


شركة شل مصر للغاز المضغوط (جاس اكسبريس)
العنوان: ناصية شارع 254/206 دجلة - المعادى-القاهرة
تليفون:25198801-25198802 - 25198806
فاكس: 25198817-25198818


شركة وادى النيل للغاز
العنــوان: 40 امتداد شارع فلسطين - المعـــادى الجديدة - القاهرة
تليفـون :25203906 -25203910- 25203907
فاكــس : 25162358


الشركة الوطنية للغاز (ناتجاس)
العنــوان: 13 شارع 270 المعادى الجديدة - أمام جابكو - القاهرة
تليفون : 27047777 - 27058888
فاكس:27037990 -27037992- 27036663


شركة سيتى جاز
العنوان:2 ميدان قصر الدوبارة - جاردن سيتى - القاهرة
تليــفـون: 27932880 -27923883
فاكس : 27957998 - 27961512


شركة ترانس جاس
العنوان : 35 عمارات العبور - صلاح سالم - الدور السابع - مكتب 7 - القاهرة
تليفون: 24026704-24023547 -24047954
فاكـس : 22611265


شركة ريبكو جاس
العنوان:2ميدان قصر الدوبارة - جاردن سيتى- القاهرة
تليفـون وفاكس: 27940751


شركة هاوس جاس
العنــوان: 2 ميدان قصر الدوبارة - جاردن سيتى - القاهرة
تليفون : 27923331-27952824- 27942955
فاكس : 27945795


الشركة العربية للطاقة (جينكو للطاقة)
العنـوان : 2 ميدان سيمون بوليفار - جاردن سيتى- القاهرة
تليفون :27962248 - 27962214 - 27962794

شركة ماستر جاس
العنــوان: 2 ميدان قصر الدوبارة - جاردن سيتى - الدور السادس
تليفون : 27962214
فاكس : 27961512


شركة النوبارية للغاز
العنوان: المنطقة الصناعية الأولى قطعة 6 - شارع 5-6 أكتوبر
تليفون : 8283100


شركة ناشيونال جاس
العنوان: 16 شارع نهرو - مصر الجديدة - القاهرة
تليــفـون: 24508246 - 24508247
فاكس : 24508239


شركة عربية غاز
العنوان: 11 شارع محمد مندور - مدينة نصر - القاهرة
تليفون : 22628550- 22628520
فاكس : 22628503


شركة غاز الشرق
العنوان : 6 شارع النبوى المهندس-حى السفارات - مدينة نصر - القاهرة
تليفون :26720132-26720731 -26720730 - 26720333- 26720734 -26720735
فاكس : 26720739

شركة الفيوم للغاز
العنـوان : 11 شــارع د. محمد مــنــدور - خــلــف جامع رابعـة العدوية - مدينـة نصر-القاهرة
تليفون : 22628554-22628520
فاكس : 22628503


الشركة الأسبانية المصرية للغاز ( سيجاس )
العنوان:21 /23 شارع شارل ديجول - برج النيل
الإدارى- أمام حديقة الحيوان بالجيزة - الدور التاسع عشر
تليفون : 25715131
فاكس : 25728646


شركة سوجاس
المقر المؤقت : المنطقة الصناعية بالسويس


شركة بام ايجيبت
المقر المؤقت : المنطقة الصناعية بالسويس


شركة ايجل غاز للملاحة
المقـر المــؤقت : 10 شـارع المساحة - الدقى -الجيزة
تليفون: 3362703 - 3362704
فاكس : 7604936

شركة السويس لمهمات السلامة المهنية
العنوان : 4 د شارع الجزيرة - الزمالك - القاهرة
تليفون :27362431-27362439- 27362437
فاكس : 27369603


الشركة العربية للمشروعات والصيانة
العنوان : شركة عبد الهادى عبد الله القحطانى وأولاده- السعودية
تليفون : 8261477 - 8261635
ص . ب : 20 الدمام - 31411 السعودية


الشركة المصرية للتبريد بالغاز الطبيعى (جاس كول)
العنوان : شارع التسعين - مخرج 12 من الطريق الدائرى- اتجاه المعـادى السويس - القاهرة الجديدة
تليفون: 26171576- 26171511- 29200983 - 29200993
فاكس: 26171587


الشركة المصرية الألمانية لتصميم وتصنيع الطلمبات (روهربومبن ايچيبت)
العنوان : 2 عمارات المروة الجديدة - كلية البنات- الدور الثانى - شقة 205
تليفون : 2905246-2905249
فاكس : 2905265


شركة اسكندرية لإنتاج ألياف الأكريليك
العنوان : 36 أرض النهضة - العامرية -طريق الاسكندرية الصحراوى
تليفون و فاكس : 4244803-4244203

الشركة المصرية لإنتاج البروبيلين والبولى بروبيلين
العنوان: 64 امتداد عباس العقاد - الدور الثانى - مدينة نصر
تليفون : 22685166


الشركة المصرية لإنتاج الاسترينكس
العنوان المؤقت: 6 شارع النبوى المهندس - حى السفارات - مبنى غاز الشرق - الدور الثامن والتاسع- مدينة نصر - القاهرة
تليفون: 26717196-26717197-22737252-22737127
فاكس: 6718524


شركة النيل لتسويق البترول
العنوان الرئيسى: شارع الجمهورية - برج اللؤلؤة -أسيوط
تليفون : 2288605
فاكس : 2288989
مكتب الاتصال : 329 شارع رمسيس - القاهرة
تليفون :24837085
فاكس : 24837990


شركة سونكر لتموين السفن
العنوان : 29 شارع فريد - مصر الجديدة -القاهرة
تليفون و فاكس : 24149944-24148877

الشركة المصرية ميثانيكس لانتاج الميثانول
العنوان :14 c / 4شارع أحمد كامل متفرع من اللاسلكى - المعادى الجديدة - القاهرة
تليفون : 25167356 فاكس : 25167408
الرقم البريدى :11435-القاهرة


شركة أجريوم المصرية للمنتجات النيتروچينية
العنوان: 14 ج شارع أحمد كامل متفرع من شارع اللاسلكى - المعادى الجديدة
تليفون : 27546881 - 27539062
فاكس : 27539059


شركة ماك أويل مصر لتموين السفن بالأسكندرية
العنوان : الكيلو 19 طريق القاهرة الاسكندرية الصحراوى - مبنى مجمع البترول العامرية -مرغم - الدور الثالث
تليفون : 03/2020369
القاهرة : 02/5768509
شركة ISG للتكرير والبتروكيماويات بمنطقة العين السخنة (تحت التأسيس)


شركة مهارات الزيت والغاز
العنوان : 20 شارع فلسطين - الشطر الرابع-المعادى الجديدة
تليـفـون : 27548946-27549276-27549056
فاكس : 27549744


شركة ميد كاريير لناقلات الغاز المضغوط
المقر المؤقت : مساكن شيراتون - مربع 7 - 1153 - هليوبوليس - القاهرة
تليفون :22666351
فاكس : 22666354
الرقم البريدى :11361

الشركة المصرية لتموين السفن بالسويس
(تحت التأسيس)


شركة البترول المصرية الصينية لتصنيع أجهزة الحفر
المقر المؤقت : القطامية - بتروچت الورش المركزية
تليفون : 0100017929 فاكس : 26716584
المصنع : السويس - العين السخنة الكيلو 41
تليفون : 0100017921


شركة الـوادى الجديد للثروة المعدنية والطـفلة الزيتية
المقر الرئيسى : 264 شارع المحافظة - بجوار متحف آثار الخارجة - الوادى الجديد


شركة واحة باريس للمياه الطبيعية
المقر الرئيسى : 264 شارع المحافظة - بجوار متحف آثار الخارجة - الوادى الجديد


شركة الوادى الجديد لتصنيع عبوات المياه الطبيعية
المقر الرئيسى : 264 شارع المحافظة - بجوار متحف آثار الخارجة - الوادى الجديد


شركة السهام البترولية (بتروليم أروز)
العنوان : 22 شارع فاروق عامر - مربع رقم 1142 شيراتون - مصر الجديدة - القاهرة

الشركة العربية للاستثمارات البترولية (ابيكورب)
ص.ب : 9599 - الدمام 31423 والمملكة العربية السعودية
تليفون : 96638470444

أرجو التعقيب


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (21 فبراير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة*

الاخ اكرم جزاك اللة خيرا بس دى الشركات العاملة فى مجال البترول وليس التعدين


----------



## حسن سيدي (25 فبراير 2008)

snim.com c'est une socite national indistriel mouritanie


----------



## وليدشعلان (25 فبراير 2008)

مع انها فى مجال الابترول فقط بس والله مشكورجدا


----------



## حسن سيدي (26 فبراير 2008)

الشركة الوطنية للصناعة والمناجم من خلال إسمها يتضح إختصاصها


----------



## m3_dolphen (29 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا *وأعانكم *على قضاء حوائج الناس ورفعكم به الدرجات العلى


----------



## اسبروايجيبت (22 أكتوبر 2011)

[FONT=&quot]للمزيد من الأخبار عن حي القطامية لديكم موقع مخصص للمنطقة وملامحها ولكم هذا الموقع الرائع[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]فيلات القطامية هايتس[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]شكرا جزيلا[/FONT]​


----------

